# Trade SA with TRA - Step by step



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all, I'm learning to take the Trade Skill Assessment with TRA - Vetassess. After reading, this is what I can understand, please help me to confirm if the steps are correct:

1. Submit documents to Vetassess Stage 1. Wait 1-2 months for result.
2. Do the Stage 2 - Technical interview. Wait 7-10 days for result.
3. Submit documents to TRA for Point Test Advice. Wait 2-3 months for result.
4. Lodge EOI for State Sponsorship. Wait time: depends.
5. Receive SS invitation. Lodge visa.

Is there any way to shorten the wait time for step 3? Is step 3 necessary? I suppose I cannot do step 3 without the result of step 2?

Please help to confirm. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

As there is no much guys from trade background,,we will get limited replies,,,


----------



## Thangcuong87 (Jan 11, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Hi all, I'm learning to take the Trade Skill Assessment with TRA - Vetassess. After reading, this is what I can understand, please help me to confirm if the steps are correct:
> 
> 1. Submit documents to Vetassess Stage 1. Wait 1-2 months for result.
> 2. Do the Stage 2 - Technical interview. Wait 7-10 days for result.
> ...


Hi Nam nguyen, I am on the same boat. I didnt do the point test advise when filing EOI and already lodged the visa. I dont know if CO will require TRA point advise test. Please share if you have any update. Viet Cuong.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Thangcuong87 said:


> Hi Nam nguyen, I am on the same boat. I didnt do the point test advise when filing EOI and already lodged the visa. I dont know if CO will require TRA point advise test. Please share if you have any update. Viet Cuong.


Hi anh Cuong, I'm waiting to lodge the visa. I don't do the MPA as well. I have enough evidence to support the employment period (contract, payslip from the beginning) so I'm not really worried but who knows


----------



## Thangcuong87 (Jan 11, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Hi anh Cuong, I'm waiting to lodge the visa. I don't do the MPA as well. I have enough evidence to support the employment period (contract, payslip from the beginning) so I'm not really worried but who knows


Hi Nam nguyen, So How do we claim your experience point. Do we have to deduct the first 3 years training period or not ? I am quite confused as TRA outcome letter doesn't mention any thing about experience in my letter. Thanks for sharing your point of view. 
Viet Cuong.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Thangcuong87 said:


> Hi Nam nguyen, So How do we claim your experience point. Do we have to deduct the first 3 years training period or not ? I am quite confused as TRA outcome letter doesn't mention any thing about experience in my letter. Thanks for sharing your point of view.
> Viet Cuong.


Hi anh, my case is quite simple as I only work for 1 company, under 1 title since the beginning which is highly relevant to the occupation code, therefore I'm claiming experience for the whole period. I believe any deduction in employment years needs a formal confirmation, in case you're not doing the MPA then you have no ground to adjust the experience period yourself.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Hi anh, my case is quite simple as I only work for 1 company, under 1 title since the beginning which is highly relevant to the occupation code, therefore I'm claiming experience for the whole period. I believe any deduction in employment years needs a formal confirmation, in case you're not doing the MPA then you have no ground to adjust the experience period yourself.



In my case,,u have received a positive outcome from tra in the MSA streem and they calculated my skills employment as more than ten years; they mentioned skills date from which my skills period began.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi,

I am on same boat too. I applied in Feb now waiting for TRA outcome.. There are quite few people related to trades, still TRA takes round 3 months.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on same boat too. I applied in Feb now waiting for TRA outcome.. There are quite few people related to trades, still TRA takes round 3 months.


I got the positive outcome in 89 days


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> I got the positive outcome in 89 days




Hi Jasn, 

I can see from your signature that you have BSc in engineering and got assessed with both EA and TRA. Your case is similar to mine as I have a +ve outcome from EA and preparing my documents for TRA MSA assessment. May I know if you claimed 15 or 10 points for qualification after assessment?

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Hi Jasn,
> 
> I can see from your signature that you have BSc in engineering and got assessed with both EA and TRA. Your case is similar to mine as I have a +ve outcome from EA and preparing my documents for TRA MSA assessment. May I know if you claimed 15 or 10 points for qualification after assessment?
> 
> ...


As you already know,,in the outcome from the EA, They mention our all qualifications whether it is diploma, degree with reference to the AQF levels 

But in the TRA OUTCOME LETTER, They do NOT mention anything about the qualifications and if you have positive outcome from RTA (in my case,it was MSA steam) ,It implies you have 10 points for the qualifications.so we will be unable to present both our outcomes to DIBP for claiming 15 points.

If you want to get our degree/diplama assessed,, we should get a assessment form the VETASSESS (my friend did that) for our qualifications only ,then we will be available to submit both TRA and VETASSESS assessment outcomes to the DIBP.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> I got the positive outcome in 89 days


Hello Jasn,

I want to know that how much points I will get for qualification from TRA? As I have Diploma and an MBA degree as well. In total 16 years of education. Kindly guide me


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> As you already know,,in the outcome from the EA, They mention our all qualifications whether it is diploma, degree with reference to the AQF levels
> 
> But in the TRA OUTCOME LETTER, They do NOT mention anything about the qualifications and if you have positive outcome from RTA (in my case,it was MSA steam) ,It implies you have 10 points for the qualifications.so we will be unable to present both our outcomes to DIBP for claiming 15 points.
> 
> If you want to get our degree/diplama assessed,, we should get a assessment form the VETASSESS (my friend did that) for our qualifications only ,then we will be available to submit both TRA and VETASSESS assessment outcomes to the DIBP.




Good to know! But as far as I know, TRA outcome states that “your Bsc in xxxx engineering is equivalent to *AT LEAST* AQF certificate 3” , this way it doesn’t give any indication for anything? 

Anyway, what is the service we should choose from VETASSESS or how we could get our qualification assessed with them after TRA assessment? MPA with TRA will not be beneficial or stating qualification as Bsc in this case?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Good to know! But as far as I know, TRA outcome states that “your Bsc in xxxx engineering is equivalent to *AT LEAST* AQF certificate 3” , this way it doesn’t give any indication for anything?
> 
> Anyway, what is the service we should choose from VETASSESS or how we could get our qualification assessed with them after TRA assessment? MPA with TRA will not be beneficial or stating qualification as Bsc in this case?
> 
> ...


RTA has various programs (OSAP, JOB READY PROGRAM etc. ),applied on MSA path and I'm very well sure that they don't mention anything about our qualifications on the MSA OUTCOME.

and secondly,I don't know anything about MPA as didn't go through this path .

For MPA from TRA it will cost 600 dollars but don't know what states on the outcome .

For MPA from VETASSESS (https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice) , cost is 250 dollars and SURELY know that they assess all your qualifications and march with AQF levels.

Best luck.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Hello Jasn,
> 
> I want to know that how much points I will get for qualification from TRA? As I have Diploma and an MBA degree as well. In total 16 years of education. Kindly guide me


You may receive 10 points for your diploma (they don't assess your MBA as it is not your basic qualification for the occupation in the MSA pathway,I don't know about MSA+ MPA path ) they may count experience as 15 years and mentioned it in the MSA outcome.

IF you want to get your all qualifications assessed, you may go through https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice , which match qualifications with AQF levels (this survive supplied by the assessing authority, VETASSESS)

I don't know anything about the MPA from TRA.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> RTA has various programs (OSAP, JOB READY PROGRAM etc. ),applied on MSA path and I'm very well sure that they don't mention anything about our qualifications on the MSA OUTCOME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for your informative reply. I’m going with the same program MSA with TRA. It’s my first time to know that VETASSESS has a cheaper service for MPA like TRA.

Appreciate your reply brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Thank you for your informative reply. I’m going with the same program MSA with TRA. It’s my first time to know that VETASSESS has a cheaper service for MPA like TRA.
> 
> Appreciate your reply brother.
> 
> ...


Cheapest and easiest bro, VETASSESS only takes around one month to issue the outcome as I remember.
Just go through the link,,, process is cheaper, easier and fast than TRA


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> Cheapest and easiest bro, VETASSESS only takes around one month to issue the outcome as I remember.
> Just go through the link,,, process is cheaper, easier and fast than TRA




Thank you buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> RTA has various programs (OSAP, JOB READY PROGRAM etc. ),applied on MSA path and I'm very well sure that they don't mention anything about our qualifications on the MSA OUTCOME.
> 
> and secondly,I don't know anything about MPA as didn't go through this path .
> 
> ...


Hi Jasn, the above link states that "Trade applicants should apply to Trades Recognition Australia (TRA) to receive Points Test Advice."

What is your qualification? How did it get assessed through VET if your occupation is in trade?

Furthermore, I think that for all those who have Bachelor in Engineering and want to get 15pts for qualification, we need to get assessed by EA, isn't it?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Hi Jasn, the above link states that "Trade applicants should apply to Trades Recognition Australia (TRA) to receive Points Test Advice."
> 
> What is your qualification? How did it get assessed through VET if your occupation is in trade?
> 
> Furthermore, I think that for all those who have Bachelor in Engineering and want to get 15pts for qualification, we need to get assessed by EA, isn't it?


1.one of friends get assessed by TRA got a MPA from VET about one year back,,It seems many rules have changed in this march 
2 please see my signature, one from EA,one from RTA as I have both a degree and a dip 
3.NO.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> 1.one of friends get assessed by TRA got a MPA from VET about one year back,,It seems many rules have changed in this march
> 2 please see my signature, one from EA,one from RTA as I have both a degree and a dip
> 3.NO.


So Jasn you only did TRA - MSA assessment? 

Did you do anything more for the qualification assessment? 

Your post makes others understand that your did qualification assessment with VET. I believe almost everyone who visits this post here are in Trade occupations, hence if they want to get qualification assessment they have to go through MPA. VET does not involve.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> So Jasn you only did TRA - MSA assessment?
> 
> Did you do anything more for the qualification assessment?
> 
> Your post makes others understand that your did qualification assessment with VET. I believe almost everyone who visits this post here are in Trade occupations, hence if they want to get qualification assessment they have to go through MPA. VET does not involve.


Mate,
If you have gone through my posts,, you couldn't find that I was get assessed by VET and it shouldn't be ,but my friends got assessed by VET for MPAs (for trade occupations,I have their positive MSA and MPA and my MSA in my hand now,thats,based on those I shared all info here)
And,yes,,I didn't do anything rather than getting positive assessments from two different authorities.
I didn't do something doesn't mean it doesn't correct. Understand that people here descussing what they experienced, their friends experienced and they found from various resources.
Moreover,I need to go through vet site again to chech what you mentioned and I'm 100% sure vet has been issuing MPA for applications who basically assessed by a another assessing authority.but I'm not sure recently, probably in the last month, VET has changed their rule to not issue MPAs for trade occupations only.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Mate,
> If you have gone through my posts,, you couldn't find that I was get assessed by VET and it shouldn't be ,but my friends got assessed by VET for MPAs (for trade occupations,I have their positive MSA and MPA and my MSA in my hand now,thats,based on those I shared all info here)
> And,yes,,I didn't do anything rather than getting positive assessments from two different authorities.
> I didn't do something doesn't mean it doesn't correct. Understand that people here descussing what they experienced, their friends experienced and they found from various resources.
> Moreover,I need to go through vet site again to chech what you mentioned and I'm 100% sure vet has been issuing MPA for applications who basically assessed by a another assessing authority.but I'm not sure recently, probably in the last month, VET has changed their rule to not issue MPAs for trade occupations only.


Hello bro,

As I told you earlier that I applied on Feb 24 for TRA SA. Now at this poit of time, can I know the status of my application? and what are the stage of application? Kindly guide me.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

:frusty:


irk321 said:


> Hello bro,
> 
> As I told you earlier that I applied on Feb 24 for TRA SA. Now at this poit of time, can I know the status of my application? and what are the stage of application? Kindly guide me.


Yes bro I remember you very well,

There is NO way of tracking the application for TRA.
I got my outcome in 89 days.
You have to be patient about 3 months.
I wish you good luck for a successful outcome from TRA.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> :frusty:
> 
> Yes bro I remember you very well,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words bro. One thing, will TRA contact me or employer?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Thanks for the kind words bro. One thing, will TRA contact me or employer?


What's your occupation bro,

Neither me nor my employer was not contacted by them,but be ready in case they may contact.
If you provided strong employment evidence,they might not contact you.
Good luck for a positive outcome soon


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> What's your occupation bro,
> 
> Neither me nor my employer was not contacted by them,but be ready in case they may contact.
> If you provided strong employment evidence,they might not contact you.
> Good luck for a positive outcome soon


My occupation is Electrician General. What about yours?

Documentation is quite comprehensive. You have mentioned 89 days, these are total days after submission of application or 89 working days?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> My occupation is Electrician General. What about yours?
> 
> Documentation is quite comprehensive. You have mentioned 89 days, these are total days after submission of application or 89 working days?


My one is cabler,
Total of 89 days (say Dec 19 - march 18)

Sometimes it takes bit longer.i saw in their site ,there are more applications these days


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> My one is cabler,
> Total of 89 days (say Dec 19 - march 18)
> 
> Sometimes it takes bit longer.i saw in their site ,there are more applications these days


JASN2015 : Should I expect my outcome this week on 23 or 24 May? What should be expected timeline?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> My one is cabler,
> Total of 89 days (say Dec 19 - march 18)
> 
> Sometimes it takes bit longer.i saw in their site ,there are more applications these days


JASN2015 : Should I expect my outcome this week on 23 or 24 May? What should be expected timeline?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> JASN2015 : Should I expect my outcome this week on 23 or 24 May? What should be expected timeline?


How many days have they spent so far, don't warry if 110 days has not passed anyway.
You may get it soon 
Good luck.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> How many days have they spent so far, don't warry if 110 days has not passed anyway.
> You may get it soon
> Good luck.


Agent submitted my application on Feb 24. And today is May 22. And I dont know what was the acknowledgement date of my application.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Agent submitted my application on Feb 24. And today is May 22. And I dont know what was the acknowledgement date of my application.


You will receive your positive outcome in this week brother


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> You will receive your positive outcome in this week brother


Thanks for such sweet words 

Will update you soon.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> You will receive your positive outcome in this week brother


One thing more. What do you think, that CO will contact me after passing such days? or not?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> One thing more. What do you think, that CO will contact me after passing such days? or not?


I don't think co will contact you, none of friends got co contact from TRA RECENTLY,we wish NO co contact for you also.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks buddy for the wish 


JASN2015 said:


> I don't think co will contact you, none of friends got co contact from TRA RECENTLY,we wish NO co contact for you also.


Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

irk321 said:


> One thing more. What do you think, that CO will contact me after passing such days? or not?


Hi,

Have you got outcome yet?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you got outcome yet?


No bro. Still waiting. Any update from your side?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you got outcome yet?


Hi mate!

Any update?


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> Any update?


Hi my friend, 

I received negative outcome due to my bank statement and academic transcript.
 !


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on same boat too. I applied in Feb now waiting for TRA outcome.. There are quite few people related to trades, still TRA takes round 3 months.


Hi Bro,
How are you? I was going through all of your posts and wanted to ask you some Q's.
Did you get the outcome yet?


----------



## ajerald (Jul 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> As you already know,,in the outcome from the EA, They mention our all qualifications whether it is diploma, degree with reference to the AQF levels
> 
> But in the TRA OUTCOME LETTER, They do NOT mention anything about the qualifications and if you have positive outcome from RTA (in my case,it was MSA steam) ,It implies you have 10 points for the qualifications.so we will be unable to present both our outcomes to DIBP for claiming 15 points.
> 
> If you want to get our degree/diplama assessed,, we should get a assessment form the VETASSESS (my friend did that) for our qualifications only ,then we will be available to submit both TRA and VETASSESS assessment outcomes to the DIBP.


Hi I am going to apply for TRA and have 20 years of experience. please see the below points.

Qualification (Diploma)-10
PTE English - 20
Overseas experience - 15
Regional -5
Age - 15 (my age is above 40)

So overall i will get 65, will i get invitation. Please advise.


----------

